# Gear Aid ReviveX Waterproofing Soak Review



## mdhall (Nov 5, 2012)

If you’re like me, you hate spending a lot of money on a product that doesn’t last very long. Take for instance jackets that are “waterproof” but are really just water soaking after a few months of wear and washes. This is probably because the Durable Water Repellant (DWR) is wearing off of the garment. So, now your rain jacket, is just a jacket. Shell out another couple hundred for another right? Wrong. Instead, pick yourself up a bottle of Gear Aid ReviveX Synthetic Fabric Cleaner and Gear Aid ReviveX Waterproofing Soak and you’ll be fixed right up.

I bought a Nike StormFit Shell second-hand off of ebay because I needed a good knock-around rain jacket. But, when I received it, almost all of the DWR waterproofing had worn off. I was a little sad, but I only paid $10 for the jacket, so it wasn’t much of a loss.

Then I found out about Gear Aid ReviveX Waterproofing Soak. It is heat-activated so all you really need for it to work is a dryer. You don’t even need a washing machine, you can wash your garment in a bucket like I did. Since it only requires enough water to cover the garment, I decided to be eco-friendly and just use a bucket and my hands to wash it. The most important step in getting the waterproof soak to work correctly is for the garment to be extremely clean from the beginning. The Gear Aid ReviveX Synthetic Fabrics Cleaner says it gets gear up to 8 times cleaner. I thought it couldn’t really be true, but if I needed to use it first in order for the waterproof soak to work correctly, I would. The jacket I cleaned with the Gear Aid ReviveX Synthetic Fabric Cleaner had already been washed from last winter and was just hanging in the closet. But, when I emptied the bucket after the washing, the water was filthy, so it obviously does work better than ordinary cleaners.

After it was cleaned and rinsed thoroughly, then I started the  waterproofing soak. You basically just pour in a couple capfuls (it will give you the measurements on the bottle), kneed it around in the bucket and then let it soak for ten minutes. You’ll then wring the garment out, but do not rinse it. Then, toss it in the dryer on as hot as you can get it until it is dry. Then, say hello to your new waterproof jacket. I’ll have to admit I had my doubts at first, but this stuff really works. I thought about dipping it again and repeating the process without the cleaner, but decided it worked so well, I didn’t think it could get much better. Try this stuff out for yourself, you won’t be disappointed. And, it’s MADE IN THE USA!

This is what it looks like in the package:






Before the treatment





Before waterproof treatment close up





After treatment, water beading up on it, not soaking in:


----------

